# Wilfa Svart Grinder question



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi I've been using this for a few weeks and it seems to work well for pourover. I removed the top burr yesterday for cleaning and when I replaced it it just seems to drop in rather than lock or twist in to secure it. Is this normal? It seems a bit lose and when I grind without holding the bean hooper it hasn't a tendency to spin slightly and therefore changing new the grind. Something doesn't seem right but I can't see how it locks in unless I'm being a muppet.

Any other iwners able to help? Thanks


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

When you first take the burr out you feel a bit of resistance, which makes you think that there must be a click or twist needed when you replace it. Although there is a notch in the burr housing which ensures it's in the right location, the top burr is only held in place by the adjustment of the hopper. When I clean and then replace the burr I dial the hopper round to the finest setting and then back to where I need it. Like you I find that the hopper moves a fraction as it starts grinding but I haven't found it to be a real problem and only keep my hand on the hopper on coarser settings.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

salty said:


> When you first take the burr out you feel a bit of resistance, which makes you think that there must be a click or twist needed when you replace it. Although there is a notch in the burr housing which ensures it's in the right location, the top burr is only held in place by the adjustment of the hopper. When I clean and then replace the burr I dial the hopper round to the finest setting and then back to where I need it. Like you I find that the hopper moves a fraction as it starts grinding but I haven't found it to be a real problem and only keep my hand on the hopper on coarser settings.


Thanks salty that's basically what I find too so that's good.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting one of these for a gift for someone. Which pourover method are you using @GingerBen and how do you find it compared to other grinders you've used? Also, does anyone know the best price currently? £105 seems to be pretty standard, with places like Horsham chucking in a free bag of beans and delivery with that price.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

nufc1 said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these for a gift for someone. Which pourover method are you using @GingerBen and how do you find it compared to other grinders you've used? Also, does anyone know the best price currently? £105 seems to be pretty standard, with places like Horsham chucking in a free bag of beans and delivery with that price.


Well im fairly new to all this but it seems to work well for kalita and v60. No reason it wouldn't work well for any immersion method either. I had a Sage Smart Grinder Pro before that actually wasn't as good for filter as it seemed to make a lot of fines at coarser settings. It was better for espresso.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Had my Wilfa for well over a year & absolutely love it. I Clean it once a week or so with a pastry brush, tipping it upside down, after removing the burrs & cleaning them. It's amazing how much old ground coffee comes out which could, potentially, affect flavour!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Had my Wilfa for well over a year & absolutely love it. I Clean it once a week or so with a pastry brush, tipping it upside down, after removing the burrs & cleaning them. It's amazing how much old ground coffee comes out which could, potentially, affect flavour!


i cleaned mine then weighed in and out my coffee and lost 0.7g on the first grind. After that it's fairly negligible.


----------



## pandrews26 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jez H said:


> Had my Wilfa for well over a year & absolutely love it. I Clean it once a week or so with a pastry brush, tipping it upside down, after removing the burrs & cleaning them. It's amazing how much old ground coffee comes out which could, potentially, affect flavour!


Hey Jez, do you remove both burrs or just the top one that comes out easily? Just wanted to check before making an attempt to remove the bottom burr 

Got my pastry brush at the ready!

Cheers!


----------

